# login mit session ID



## MajinVegeta (6. Januar 2002)

Hallo, ich bin gerade dabei, einen Login Bereich zu realisieren... 
Jetzt hab ich mir gedacht ich benutzt Session´s. Das erwiess sich wohl schwerer als erwartet. 

Also mal kurz erklären was ich vor habe: 

Login und Passwort Seite 
nach dam Login soll er Login und Pass vergleichen ob vorhanden (die daten stehen in einer mySQL Datenbank) 

Wenn der Login erfolgreich war sollen die dahinter liegenden Seiten mit Session ( in der Login und pass oder evtl nur die Userid steht) aufrufbar sein. 

Wenn nach sagen wir 5 Mins keine Seite mehr angedsurft wurde im Loginbereich soll die Session verfallen. Wenn man dann aber weiterhin versucht weiterzusurfen im Loginbereich soll erst wieder die Login und Passwortseite kommen. 

Vielleicht kann mir einer weiterhelfen oder hat so was schon mal gemache und kann mir seinen code zusenden.


----------



## MajinVegeta (6. Januar 2002)

also die daten von da datenbank

nick
pw
email
hp
info

mfg MajinVegeta


----------



## stiffy (6. Januar 2002)

argh...
kaum ausm urlaub zurück könnt ich mich schon wieder aufregen...

hättest du ca. 10 sekunden in die tutorials sektion gekuckt wärst du auf diesen link gestossen und hättest uns damit diesen thread erspart...

bye


----------

